# Goose Magnets



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

I've asked this question on another forum and thought the more feedback the better.

Anyone have any experience with Goose Magnets, good or bad. I'm thinking of getting 1 or 2 to add some movements. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

For canadas I do not like them, snow geese yes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

For canada geese.... Throw them away. Use a flag. I had goose magnets for two years. Seemed to make the geese flare or move off the spread. I would take them down and the geese would finish.

For snows. They are nice touch to a spread.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

What do you guys think on goose magnets vs silosock flyers?


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

both work good but flyers i think are a lot better.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

the price of the magnets is attractive but they dont look as good.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Same, I could never get Canada geese to 'finish' over them.


----------



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks all. I guess I'll save my money for other needs, particularly expanding my decoy spread.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bought 3 on clearence at Gander. Tried them three times in different configurations on 2 different fields. Flared the crap out of the geese! Ducks seemed to like em, but I wasn't hunting ducks. (Out of season). Took em back and spent the 65 bucks on something else.


----------

